# Opener



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

So who is gonna brave the cold tomorrow? Ill be out on my favorite se Michigan stream... see ya on the river

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

It's my first time out on paint creek I'm probably just going to drive around and start marking all the spots people are at and come back at a later time to check it out


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I am going to give it a week or two and then head north to fish some small creeks.


----------



## IndianaDrew (May 21, 2011)

Made it out for a few hours early. Still air made it not as cold as it could have been. One strike, nothing landed. Great to feel the current again!


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I was able to get out on PC for 3 hours in late afternoon. The Fishing was a little slow, I started off nymphing which produced two small browns. Later in the day, I switched to streamers and got many nice fish to chase. One I had hooked for a few seconds and I managed to land this 11" brown, the biggest of the day.














Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Hit up the Paint for the first time this season between about 4:15-6:30 PM today. Thought it was supposed to rain, so I quit early unfortunately. Got 6 Browns in the 7" - 10" range. Then one that was 11" and another between 12 and 13". Couple shook off and just missed a really really nice one that hit twice on the same cast. Oh well, can't wait to get back out there sometime soon.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fisher PC on opener 15-20 fish in the 8-12 range with a few dinks mixed in. Also landed a 24" steelhead on my 3wt and 6x (3.6lb) tippet. Was a great day on the water.


----------

